# up in delaware co



## kristay (May 1, 2013)

Found yellows in my yard today.


----------



## cheffingway (Apr 5, 2013)

A buddy and I found 20 or so grays Tuesday evening in southern Del Co. About to try with a flashlight tonight, because I simply cannot contain myself.


----------



## kristay (May 1, 2013)

I'm heading out in the morning-Albany area. They're sure late this yr.


----------



## leonlafever (Apr 9, 2013)

I looked today in Jay County around Dunkirk... didn't find anything.


----------

